# Ford Foundry, Leamington Spa Jan '11



## mookster (Jan 25, 2011)

Explored with TBM, Landie Man, Treadstone and a non-member...

After checking out a dud lead in Leamington Spa we headed back to the very inviting looking boarded up factory we had passed and done a drive-by of earlier in the day, nothing seemed to be going on on-site so we decided after lunch in McDonalds across the road to give it a go. Looking at previous reports it seems we missed the 'epic' boat on this one by about 3 years but despite how stripped it was internally the decay inside is lovely, and it's a proper gritty, oily piece of derelict industry. We only got around about half the site before having to call it a day so a return is very definitely on the cards.

I can't find a lot of history about this specific plant but it opened in 1940 and closed in July 2007, and produced castings including brake drums and discs.

Few random externals...





























There is a burst pipe or tap pouring water onto the floor in this area

































































Cheers for looking, more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157625904769262/


----------



## sj9966 (Jan 26, 2011)

Very well done mate, I have checked this a few times but never managed it. Time for another crack I think.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice to see this again after so long. I like the overcast sky in the first shot adds to the 'dirtyness' of this place

I think that steel wheelrims for various Ford's were also made here, but I would have to ask the old man to be sure.


----------



## mookster (Jan 27, 2011)

Captain-Slow said:


> Nice to see this again after so long. I like the overcast sky in the first shot adds to the 'dirtyness' of this place
> 
> I think that steel wheelrims for various Ford's were also made here, but I would have to ask the old man to be sure.



It's probably one of the dirtiest places I've ever explored, the mix of oil, water, carbon-like black powder and general mud left on your shoes and trousers afterwards is a bitch to get off!


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 27, 2011)

well done for getting in. I've had a couple of recces but failed to get in because of high fences/security/lack of bottle.

It did indeed close in 2007. Ford were probably the last of the motor manufacturers to realise that metal bashing was best left to someone else.

There have been a number of redevelopment plans put forward since it closed, mostly involving supermarkets.

However, as you pointed out, the place is filthy. And that's just what you can see. The cost of cleaning up the ground is prohibitive and that's what's putting people off.


----------



## mookster (Jan 29, 2011)

Went on a revisit today with another group of 4 and my goodness how much can change in 4 days! My report must have caused consternation at 'Patrolguard' HQ....

First thing we noticed was the side gate open which had been locked 4 days previous. This didn't worry us too much as the internal gate was still locked. After making our way inside we start shooting and as we venture down the side of the main building I receive a call from one of the group saying he's just tripped a PIR - and sure enough we begin to notice brand spanking new PIRs fitted on parts of the outside of the buildings as well as security swipe-card things. We trip many, and nothing happens so continue. It's about this time half the group run into a couple of pikeys who went about their own business without causing too much fuss for us. After finishing up inside we go out the front entrance, and walk straight past the PIR main control box with two fitted on either end before myself and two others headed up to the roof. After a bit I notice from the roof the front gates are open and a marked security car is parked outside so we lay low for a bit and eventually the guard buggers off.

Anyhoo enough chatting, here are some pics.





We managed to gain access to what remains of the upper levels and it was a sight to behold, a huge wasteland of twisted steel, gas-axed walkways and other debris.





















Some exteriors from clambering around the various roof sections.













We then found the canteen/main reception building, and unlike the rest of the site it was absolutely mint! Such a shame about the false ceilings though they hid a fantastic original ceiling and skylights.

















Boarded up hole in the wall of a different kind





One last external as we left





I actually enjoyed this trip more than my first one, the added variables this time made it a better experience!

More pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157625806694197


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well done for all your effort particularly the return and your camera work is getting better n better.


----------

